# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  NPC Nationals - Mat Duval winner (pics)

## Russ616

MuscleTech's Mat Duval finally turned pro. Here are some pics

----------


## bigol'legs

and once again I think Mat's hams are LACKING

----------


## Paranoid

> MuscleTech's Mat Duval finally turned pro.



Must be the Cell-Tech!  :LOL:

----------


## tylerdurden

or the synthol more like

----------


## DARKSEID

well it's good to see he finally made it. He always seemed to have an attitude in the gym though, towards everyone.

----------


## Rsox1

at least its looks like the viking eric fromm is finally getting his **** together

----------


## blowout247

> Must be the Cell-Tech!


I heard you can put on 15-20 lbs lean mass in only 6-weeks with the Nitro-Tech Cell-Tech Stack!!

----------


## jon rock

Why dont those muscle tech dudes ever show their wheels? its arm arms arms
preying on barstool body types who only work arms i guess.


matt looks good except for that bulbous head of his.

----------


## Sorken

How is Mat in those pic.. is it the guy in the middle.. ???

----------


## Russ616

> How is Mat in those pic.. is it the guy in the middle.. ???


yes, the guy in the middle....

----------


## bmg

Dim should've won the overall.

----------

